# Jack is too cute to not post his new pics! :)



## Marina&Ian (Sep 4, 2009)

He loves to sit right next to my desk where Im working on my laptop and watch me. I wish he could talk!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Jack - you are such a cutie! 

Your mom should post your picture more often


----------



## Marina&Ian (Sep 4, 2009)

I will try, I promise


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh what a wee cutie pie!
I agree, we need more pics of him. xx


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## Marina&Ian (Sep 4, 2009)

Here is few more







here is few months younger.







this one is kinda gross but too funny. Its a french kiss lol







he like a parrot loves to sit on your shoulders too


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

He is beautiful - such a gorgeous face


----------



## jade_carr (Jul 7, 2009)

he's gorgeous!

xx


----------



## Marina&Ian (Sep 4, 2009)

thank you guys! i will tell him


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

awww hes gorgeous. Such a sweet face x


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Awww he is a sweetie, a very handsome boy!!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Jack, you are one adorable little guy!!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

what a handsome boy and that first pic is amazing


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

Aw little cutie  Very handsome boy!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

What a beautiful guy!


----------



## thisbella (Feb 7, 2010)

He's so handsome!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Jerry'sMom said:


> Jack - you are such a cutie!
> 
> Your mom should post your picture more often


I agree, we need more pics because hes gorgeous!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

such mesmerizing eyes.... beautiful!


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

OMG...he is gorgeous!!! The french kiss pic made me LMAO


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I love his eyes.. they're such a pretty colour


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

SO handsome!! He has similar facial features to my posh little Prada!!

LOVE the ear fringe!!! SO cuute xx


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## Marina&Ian (Sep 4, 2009)

awww guys! thank you SO much for your compliments! i will let him know 
i'll try to post some more pics. xoxo


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Marina&Ian said:


> I wish he could talk!


I dare to say, if CHIs that cute could talk.... some of us wouldn't have husbands...... LMAO!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

OMG! hes beautiful! That first picture looks so professional!


----------



## coco....puppy (Jan 5, 2010)

He's so cute!!!! Your pictures are amazing. The color is so rich... I'm curious what kind of camera do you use?


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Jack is gorgeous and adorable.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

jan896 said:


> I dare to say, if CHIs that cute could talk.... some of us wouldn't have husbands...... LMAO!


:lol: :lol:


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Jack you are adoable. French kisses are not gross!


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

he has the cutest nose

*kisses for his nose*


----------



## Marina&Ian (Sep 4, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> OMG! hes beautiful! That first picture looks so professional!


Thank you all guys! You made me laugh!

*OurCheekyChihuahuas* , *coco....puppy* Im a professional freelance photographer and sometimes Jack is modeling for me haha))
I use Canon EOS 550D with my new favorite lens 50 mm 1.8


----------

